
Apple to Pay Up to $500M to Settle U.S. Lawsuit over Slow iPhones - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2020/03/02/business/02reuters-apple-iphones-settlement.html
======
notRobot
Dupe of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465829)

------
darknoon
What they did is pretty logical imo, though it would have been better to tell
people at the time. I'm a little disappointed by this judgement.

------
exabrial
Only $310m will go to actual victims of their crime. Much like the Equifax
settlement, consumers are not recouping anything from these cases.

